
Powerful 'mechanical trees' can remove CO2 from air to combat global warming - theneck
https://asunow.asu.edu/20190429-solutions-lackner-carbon-capture-technology-moves-commercialization
======
JSeymourATL
> Until now, technologies being developed to capture CO2 from the air have
> been constrained by the cost of capture and the ability to harvest the gas
> at scale. The technology being deployed by SKH addresses both issues,
> bringing the cost of capture comfortably below $100 per metric ton at scale
> — the lowest in the industry — making it both commercial and impactful
> toward reducing global warming.

So, What would it take to commercialize this technology?

